# Ghost and Demons?!



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm the same as you, I believe in ghosts and the possibility of demons, but not god. I have witnessed a few small things, but thankfully only ghosts, not demons.

The first and only time I ever actually 'saw' a ghost when I was much younger, and shared a room with my older sister. I awoke one night, sat up (which was odd for me, I'm a roll-over-and-go-back-to-sleep girl), and saw my grandfathers' dog (who had passed a couple years earlier) hovering over my sister. The dog (ironically named Angel) looked at me, gave one of those doggy smiles, and disappeared. I wasn't freaked out at all.

Since then, I've heard and felt things. I used to joke to my parents that there was a ghost in our house, because my cupboard doors would randomly open and close. Even I thought I was kidding, but over time the 'ghost', who I've called Charlie, has made himself known. He tends to pick on my parents and sister, which I put down to the fact that I have openly acknowledged his existence whilst they are reluctant. They hear footsteps, doors, light switches... My mother even had a period of a week or so where, every night, her slippers that she placed meticulously beside her bed would move, ending up away from the bed, sideways, or upside down. When she told me, I suggested she talk to Charlie, let him know that she accepted his presence. She did, and it hasn't happened since.

My mother is quite sensitive, even though she doesn't like to admit that ghosts exist. A couple years back she went on a day tour at one of Australia's most haunted houses and was harassed by one of the ghosts. This was before she acknowledge Charlie, back when she truly didn't believe all that much in ghosts. A couple weeks later I went on a night tour at the same place and, whilst I experienced much less than she did, I was uneasy and on edge all night.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

While not canonized scripture, the book of Enoch explains much about the manifestation of evil on the earth, and references many of the demons that fell with Lucifer.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I have witnessed some very strange occurrences that were completely unexplainable. And, almost every time that I did, I contemplated and investigated the cause to the degree possible. I did, in fact, find an explanation one "weird" occurrence that I will explain below. But, I did/do not attribute them to ghost or demons. I won't completely rule out that possibility, I just leave each of them open to "currently" unexplainable. 

The occurrence that I found an explanation for: My dog woke me and wanted out at about One O'clock in the morning on our then farm, I let him out and he ran down to an irrigation ditch and started barking like crazy. He does not bark at "nothing", so I went to investigate. There was an extremely bright full moon which allowed me to see outside easily, and I saw my then buckskin standing on the other side of the ditch in the corner of fencing in our hay field where he did not belong, i.e., he was out. I went back to the house and got a halter and lead and ran back to cross the ditch (empty at the time), my dog abruptly stopped barking and acted "confused", and I looked and the buckskin had vanished from the 20 acre pasture. I went to check on the other horses in the horse pasture that they were suppose to be in, and they were ALL calmly standing in there, the buckskin included. The next morning I checked for hoof prints after thinking about the fact that I never heard hoofs pounding as would have been expected for any horse to have left the pasture that quickly. There were no tracks of any kind --- anywhere. 
The moonlight and moisture in the air had to have "broadcast" an image of my buckskin onto the location where I and my dog had "seen" him. And, after that I wonder how many "ghosts" sightings are just that...optical phenomena. My guess is...quite a few of them are.


----------



## TinyTurtles (Jan 13, 2014)

Wow amazing! Both stories!!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I have always been a bit fey. Even as a child I would come out with things and often told of things that I swore were true and, I genuinely believed they were. When asked I would say " I heard it somewhere." Often got me into trouble but, a few weeks later I would be proven right. 

I think that because of this I have always been prone to seeing spirits. As a child my Grandmother fostered children and one boy, from an abusive home, arrived in a terribly dirty state. He was about four or five and I was about six. His name was Paul and I was insistent that his older brother was with him. Paul knew his brother was there too. We all three played together and insisted a place was set for Peter at meals even though he never actually ate, he liked to sit with us all. 
Adults just went along with the game believing that it was helping Paul get over his trauma though no one knew exactly why he had been taken into care. 
Later my Grandmother had been dozing in her chair. Paul was doing some crayon ink in a book. When Gran woke she saw an older boy stood by Paul. He was filthy dirty. She stood and asked if he was Paul's brother and the child said he was. Gran rubbed her eyes and he was gone. 
When Paul was asked why Peter never came to see him so often he replied that he was happy now so Peter didn't need to come.

As for as an adult, I have seen many spirits. Th most astounding was an elderly man that was stood in the yard one night. I had been woken by pebbles being thrown at my window. When I looked out he was stood there and pointed towards the stables at the back. I went down and he was waiting in the passageway. I followed him and as I turned into the stable and barn area I realised that a yearling filly had rolled and was well and truly cast under the long manger in the loose shed. When I looked the man had gone.
A couple of years later on a filthy windy rainy night, I was again awoken by the same man. This time he was pointing across the field. I dressed quickly and he was waiting for me on the track with my old Border Collie wagging her tail at him. He walked off into the dark and rain, I put on the flood light and he was going across the field so I got on the ATV to follow him. He was walking down the field and always kept several yards in front of me even though on the ATV I was a lot faster than him. 
I was perplexed as to why he was wanting me to follow, all our stock was inside. When we got to the next field he stopped and pointed to the boundary fence. I couldn't see anything but drove up the fence line to have a better look. My neighbours cattle had come down into the woods for shelter and a heifer had fallen into the ditch. She was upside down and trapping the water so she was near drowning. 
I had to rope her and use the ATV to pull her over whereby she struggled and got out the ditch. Again the old man had gone. 

Another time I had a dream that I was being called by a young girl Hazel, the daughter of a friend who had died a year before. I looked out the window and saw her on a pony which I recognised as a pony I had learned to ride on many years previously. Hazel was waving and laughing, she had long blond hair down to her waist yet she had not much hair from the chemo she had received when she died.
I waved and watched as the two of them cantered in a big circle in the hay field. She stopped and laughed like music and waved and cantered across the filed stopping and turning to wave before going down the other side out of sight.
In the morning I would have sworn it was a dream. 
I went out around the fields to check the horses and sheep. I came back via the hay field and, I could see that the grass had been flattened. There was a circle where I had watched them canter around and a track across the field. 
I told myself that it was probably a deer that had been there but, followed the track across the field. The grass was flattened in one direction but down the other side these tracks just stopped. There was nothing taking a deer back to the woods or to the fence line. I tried walking back without turning the grass in the wrong direction but it was nigh impossible. 
I am sure that Hazel visited me that night.

Many more incidents that have no explanation but enough to convince me that we are visited by those that have gone before.


----------



## pbeebs (Sep 7, 2013)

Demons, definitely believe those exist and are around us daily. Ghosts, I'm not sure. I think they are real but I can explain how at or why.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

This is a fun thread. We need to light a campfire and get some more HF's to gather around and share! 

Although I don't know that I believe in "haunts", I once lived in a house for a short while that spooked me. It started with incidents that I'd try to explain away or ignore, and then came a point where, while there, the fear of "spooky" made me start believing.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

I believe that my grandmother is my family's guardian angel. She has visited both my parents, my sister and myself. She told us before she passed that she would always watch over us. 

The most moving time was when my sister saw her- she was driving on the freeway and lost control of her car. She rolled across all lanes, hitting the barrier, car stopped on it's hood. As she was suspended upside down our Grandma was sitting in the passenger seat looking and her and smiling. She came out with not so much as a single bruise. She swears it was because Grandma was looking out for her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't realy believe in ghosts but I can't rule them out either. i do know that the house I grew up in has always given me a weird feeling from time to time. It's my child hood home but even to this day every now and then I'll just get a weird feeling in my gut when I'm there. Don't know what it is? I don't get it anywhere else . I also know that the old man that built the house died in the house as well so take it for what its worth. My dad when he was in the fire dept. actually did CPR on the man that night in the living room before my folks even got married. Who knows?


----------



## skipsangelheir (Feb 9, 2013)

On the note of the paranormal, I have aliens. My first sighting was with my dad, we were coming home from visiting my mare, and we saw strange white objects in the sky. It started as a triangle, then they would grow and shrink, and they eventually dispersed into different directions at different speeds. My next two experiences still terrify me to this day. I was sleeping, and I was woken up for some reason, and I couldn't move. I was fully aware of everything, and I could only move my eyes. I thought it was weird and tried to go back to sleep but I got that feeling like I was being watched. I opened my eyes again and saw a shadow cast on the wall from the tv being on, and it started to move. It walked up to me (I was facing away, towards the wall) and just stood there, then disappeared and shut my fan and tv off. It was the absolute most terrifying thing , being awake and having an intruder in your house and not even being able to call for help.
A while passed and I was outside calling the dogs in when I saw a craft over the trees , and it just darted off once I saw it. I had night terrors for a while after that, and every time it happened my fan and tv would be off when I woke up. Luckily, I have not had any issues for about 3 years. 
As n
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

hmmm well I'm on the skeptical side. i like proof. that being said
Not close minded to it i think theres a possibility for all of it. 

I dunno hahahaha


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

When DD was about 2.5 yo, we were walking around a manmade lake in a Methodist retreat area in NC that is open to the public with a park like setting. It has a limited number of private homes that are on the grounds. I had DD's hand and all of a sudden she pulled away from me and started running into the road yelling "my house". It scared the daylights out of me!! I grabbed her up, and she seemed obsessed with going to the house on the other side of the road. She started crying and struggling to get down and go to the house and was calling it "home", that she wanted to "go home". It was completely and totally unlike her. The whole thing was _really_ odd. Out of sheer curiosity, I later asked my sister, who is a dedicated "genealogist", did anyone in our "tree" ever live in that community (which isn't large). Amazingly, yes, they did. My great, great grandmother owned a home there. I never went back and got the address, but the home DD was convinced was "home" was one of the very old homes - of which there are only about 10. Our then home was thousands of miles away from there and looked nothing like the house, nor did any of the area architecture. 

It seemed a _very _strange coincidence to me. But, it is possible that it was "generational memory", or something. It doesn't involve a ghost, but I think stuff like that can be explained outside the "supernatural" realm.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Subbing. 

I definitely believe in spirits (I don't like calling them ghosts). I've had some coincidental occurrences happen that I think is a sign from my loved ones. My great aunt passed away this time last year. One of the things she was "famous" for was decorating her cane with stickers. Well walking out of the funeral home after her wake I look down as I was walking down a few steps. Wouldn't you know it, a woman was walking down the street with stickers on her cane also. Not just a couple, but covered in stickers, just like my aunt!! 

The whole reason I'm a believer in God and an afterlife is because of Theresa Caputo. I just started reading her book!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Fort fireman said:


> I don't realy believe in ghosts but I can't rule them out either. i do know that the house I grew up in has always given me a weird feeling from time to time. It's my child hood home but even to this day every now and then I'll just get a weird feeling in my gut when I'm there. Don't know what it is? I don't get it anywhere else . I also know that the old man that built the house died in the house as well so take it for what its worth. My dad when he was in the fire dept. actually did CPR on the man that night in the living room before my folks even got married. Who knows?


Watched a few episodes of one of those ghost hunter shows. There is what they call a fear trap that's caused by EMF (Electro Magnetic Force). Basically bad wiring emits EMF and some people are sensitive to EMF fields and it gives them the willies. A large number of old homes have bad wiring so take this as you like.

I've never had a ghost or demon experience myself other than the usual feeling something is watching me but nothing is there. I did have a few dreams as a kid that came about just as I dreamed them which leads me to believe there's something more going on than scientist admit exist. My cousin claims he had the same thing happen to him (we are 3 months apart in age) at around the same age. Luckily for both of us it was nothing scary. One of mine was we were driving to a nearby time and as we went around this one easy to recognize corner a wildly painted van passed us going the other direction. It wasn't a van I had ever seen before but a week later we headed to that town and I saw that van in my dream pass us going the other way on that same corner I dreamed seeing it on....


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I, personally, believe in just about everything paranormal: ghosts, demons, angels, shapeshifters, etc.
I even have a very in depth theory on shapeshifters especially if anyone would be interested  But it's long, so I'm not going to post if no one is interested in it, lol. 

But on the ghost subject, the majority of houses in our family are haunted.
My aunt and pap walk about my Nana's house, as well as something else I can't quite put a finger on...
My aunt's house has quite a few animals roaming (not the living ones) and two people. I've only seen the people once or twice when I was younger and we'd spend the night there, but they seemed to be out of the 70s or so.
My house (well, my mum's) has more than enough paranormal going on. There's a cat that likes to sit on my sink when I'm getting in/out of the shower. He's a black cat that looks like he got hit by a car. If he wasn't all mangled, he'd look exactly like a miniature panther. There's also a little native american boy. A few years ago I'd hear his bow everytime I went into my basement, he'd be shooting arrows like his supply wss endless. I'm not sure where he comes from though..I don't believe there were any indians where my town was built. Nor am I of native descent.

My mum also had some "messengers of god" come in and cleanse the house or whatever. According to them (I'm calling BS), there's a portal to hell in my basement toilet and near our breaker box. Which..The toilet, that's not even original, and I just don't believe it. By the breaker box..Well, I may believe that. There's a room that's boarded off with a window into it underneath the front porch. I keep begging my mother to let me open it, but she refuses. Apparently the old owners told her that it was never dug out like they planned..But that doesn't explain why you can see shadows through the window, how the window got there, or why the board is up instead of just leaving the wall there. I just have a feeling there's something bad in that room though. It gives me a creepy feeling, like someone might have hidden something (or someone? D: ) in there.

I've got a couple more stories about other ghost subjects, but I'm about done typing for the moment, haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, after I moved out and far, far away from the house I mentioned earlier that would qualify as "haunted", inasmuch as one weird occurrence after another took place, I learned that the area is considered to be in the top 10 most "paranormally" active - by what measure, IDK. All I can say is I am extremely thankful that I was completely unaware of that little tidbit while there. I never saw a "ghost", but I witnessed inanimate objects move on there own - in broad daylight. The thing is, with as much as people talk about "ghosts", and Hollywood promotes the idea of them, your mind can't help but start to get a little carried away and fearful. But, really, with as many "sightings" as have reportedly been reported in that area, I think I would investigate the actual "properties" of the area itself...magnetism anomalies, or _something_. Anyone that tended to believe in ghosts would automatically assign weird occurrences to the paranormal and I think it is a waste of time to go "looking" for ghosts and not seriously investigate/research/whatnot for some not yet described or defined energy or force.


----------



## Kotori (Jun 18, 2012)

Well, I have had a few experiences, none lately though. Those who know about it are still debating what exactly it was. Two years ago, I was in bed, in my room, and I started going numb. Like knocking you out for surgery numb. I was getting freaked out, so I tried leaving the room, but it went from my right arm to my legs. I ended up trying to pull myself out, unable to talk and almost to the door where I passed out. The weird part is, you could see where I had made it from where my stuffed critter was, but I woke up in my bed. I tried to chalk it up to sleep paralysis, but why would it have continued while I was wide awake, heart pounding? And why would it affect my throat and my legs first?

So I didn't want to sleep in my room after that. I moved to the couch, and I was fine for a while. Then I saw shadows darting down the hall, and the next day, the sleep paralysis happened again. I was wide awake, but moving was a struggle. I could deal with that, but then a shadow figure appeared, and started to strangle me. I managed to punch it, an it just fell through the floor. I had the marks from a hand and everything. Since then, minor things-scratches, thumps, clothes getting ripped off.

My 'sensitive' friend claims I have a demon and a succubis haunting me, not the house. 
Since I have more or less accepted their/her presence, nothing has happened. I call her Sinbad, or Sin for short. I haven't been able to distinguish two presences.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

The human mind is extremely susceptible so I think we can 'create' our own ghosts by convincing ourselves that something is there or that there's a strange atmosphere.
I have lived in houses that felt as if I was sharing them with someone else - maybe echoes from the past - and I worked in a Care Home that had once been a large house that belonged to a wealthy British family - that was a very creepy place and the old people regularly saw a large black dog that wasn't there - but then most of them had some form of senility or Alzheimer's.
When we were children we sometimes spent holidays in a cottage where you never heard birds singing in the garden - it was supposedly built near the site of Saxon burial ground
If there are ghosts and demons then there must also be some sort of a spiritual concept of a God - maybe not the one that we're conditioned to believe in but even the earliest people had a God or Gods in their lives


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I think media exaggerates these things for entertainment. But yes, I believe it.

My mother died in my house. An everytime I would come home to visit after, soon as I would step in the house it felt like the air was dense. I was still very much grieving her death and I wanted to talk to her.

One day when my dad was gone and it was just me and the dogs. I was so overwhelmed with feeling like she was there I shouted out "MA!" like I used to when I came home and she was there. I liked to be loud and obnoxious, she thought it was funny. So i started walking about going "MA! MAAAAA! MAM! MA!" suddenly the dogs started barking. They were looking up like :shock:

I didn't feel scared, but their hair was standing up and they acted like someone was here. So I said "Mom stop you're scaring the dogs". An i swear to you, the dogs stopped and calmed down. Perhaps it was because they were aroused because I was yelling. Who knows. But that's my experience with ghosts.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Rented a house in which a robbery turned murder. Horrid. Homeowner and one of the robbers died.

The homeowner had been the one to do household chores like the cooking and cleaning in the house.

After my family and I lived there a couple weeks drawers in the kitchen began to open and close and the washing machine would turn on. Startling at first, but I had to stay calm for the kids. So, I'd just laugh and call into the kitchen "Start supper while you're in there." or down the stairs "Throw in a load of whites, please."

Was it the spirit of the homeowner, or as some think, an opportunistic spirit that models its' behavior after an event.

I did set boundaries and it didn't stay.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

I've seen too many spirits to not believe they exist.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

jaydee said:


> The human mind is extremely susceptible so I think we can 'create' our own ghosts by convincing ourselves that something is there or that there's a strange atmosphere.


 I watched a show examining peoples belief in the supernatural where they set up a series of experiments using believers and non believers. What they concluded is those who believe ascribe a lot of what they see, feel, hear, etc to the supernatural and non believers don't. The mind is very powerful.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't know if I would believe in them 100%, I do believe that there is a scientific theory that can explain multiple sightings of 'spirits' but on the other hand there's always those few exceptions. (Plus it's fun! :lol 

When i was young my great grandmother passed away. We remodeled and redid her house and moved into it. I had never met her, never been in the house and my parents never talked about what it looked like before I moved into it. One night I was asleep and had a dream where someone who I knew was my grandma led me around the house and it was very different from how I lived in it. I woke up, told my dad who grew up in that house and he looked at me and asked who told me that stuff. Turns out I pointed out the exact layout of the house when I had never known it. Freaked me out a little. 

And not sure if this counts as 'ghostly encounters' but I've always had a morbid knack for knowing when an animal is going to die. My dog showed no signs of stage 5 kidney failure. I looked at her one night and told my mom she was going to die soon in probably two or three days. We took her to the vet (hoping I was wrong) and the vet confirmed it. We brought her home and she passed away within two days. There was also a time when I woke up, called my boss without thinking and told her that if she walked out in the field right now a certain horse would be dead. Dunno why I said it but I was half in tears when I did and sure enough she walked out and the horse was dead on the ground. The horse had acted fine and just dropped over dead (from a brain anuyerism). Still to this day don't know what brought those two predictions on. 

So I dunno what I believe. I know that somehow there's a reasonable explanation for this but it's fun and just as valid to theorize that something's going on. Still I don't think that a lot of "Ghost sightings" are actually spirits or demons or whatever but the brain producing placebo induced images.  And I'll bring the marshmellows to the campfire!!!!


----------



## Paradise (Jun 28, 2012)

A year and a half ago my brother in laws 17 year old brother committed suicide. He was the biggest personalityi had ever met with so much spirit, presence and energy that I fully believe he left traces behind when he went. These are some of those stories.

For starters, my sister and brother in law were supposed to drive his truck, his pride and joy, to the funeral and the day of the keys went missing. They looked everywhere, including driving from my parents house to BIL's parents twice, looking for the key chain on the road. On their third trip they found the keys laying directly in the middle of thesame intersection we had taken a picture of James (who killed himself) doing a catwalk on his dirtbike.

For two weeks after James died, every single day there was a rainbow over the farm in the same spot.

The family set up a table as a memorial to him, and every night about 9.45, up until the day they moved out of the house, the Monster can on the table would crunch.

Sister and BIL often heard very definite footsteps in the front part of the shop for nights after, when no person or animal was there.

Sister went into James' bedroom after he died and she swore she heard a raspy growling noise. She never went back in there.

There were more occurrences I just can't remember. I accepted and believed all their experiences but the one I was actually there for was pretty surreal.

It was about a month ago, so James was gone well over a year, and we were sitting around the table talking about him. And the air temperature literally dropped, all of a sudden, like 4 degrees. And you know what? The pop can on the table crunched. Then he was gone and the temperature went back to normal.


I don't think I am a believer in "ghosts", but for sure I definitely think every living creature has energy, a life force. That energy has to go somewhere.

In James' case, he had so much energy it is totally believable he left some residue.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corgi (Nov 3, 2009)

I am a paranormal investigator with one of the most reputable organizations in the United States. I guess you would call me the group skeptic.

It doesn't mean I don't believe. I really, REALLY want to come across something that has no logical explanation, but in the nine years I been doing this, 99% of what I investigate has a non-paranormal explanation and the other 1% just has reasons unknown. Still looking for that scientific proof that ghosts exist. Still holding out hope we will find it.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I myself have never had a personal experience, but I believe in the existence of demons, and the spirits of those who have passed before us. There's been many times when things happen that just _couldn't_ be sheer coincidence. Makes me believe that someone or thing on the other side had something to do with it. 

My husband used to have a photograph of him and his brother at the kitchen table. There was a window. There was an old lady standing in the window in the picture. There was no such woman there when the picture was taken. The photo was burned in a house fire so I have never seen it personally, but hubby says it was the creepiest thing he had ever seen.

Whenever I watch a movie like the Exorcism of Emily Rose, or something like that, the thought of demons (since I believe they are real) just scares the living H$LL out of me.


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

Count me a believer. I am a paranormal enthusiast. I have had too many things happen involving spirits to not believe. 

For instance, my friend had a Quarter Horse stallion that was in his late 30's. I remember having a hard time getting to sleep one night, and then waking up in the middle of the night and I swear I heard a nicker. Thinking it was a dream I just went back to sleep. She called me in the morning and told me that she had went out to the fiend and saw him lying in his paddock. He had died in the night. 

Recently (maybe a month or so ago) I woke up and had 4 parallel 2 inch long scratches on the left side of my face, and 2 parallel 4 inch scratches on my chest. I have no idea what happened. I get a burning sensation in them from time to time. The ones on my chest have scarred.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

jaydee said:


> The human mind is extremely susceptible so I think we can 'create' our own ghosts by convincing ourselves that something is there or that there's a strange atmosphere.
> s


I agree with this totally however, say with my farmer friend that came and woke me twice in the night, I am fully convinced. I sleep the sleep of the dead yet was twice woken by pebbles being thrown at my window. 

As I said I have always been a bit fey. As a child I was home from school, in bed with a migraine. A friend d of my parents called to collect insurance money and he looked into my bedroom to say goodbye and hope I would be better soon. As he went to the door Mum said, "See you next week." She then came to see if I wanted anything. I told her that she wouldn't see him again. He was going to be run over by a man on a bicycle. I was told not to say such horrid things. 
A few days later he was walking up from his house, had a massive heart attack, fell into the road in front of a man on a bike. I didn't have it quite right but darn near.

Many times this has happened, not always with people I know, it can be complete strangers. 

On the Underground in London I was seated next to a big man, smartly dressed and before I knew what I was doing I turned to him and asked if he was going to America. He turned and looked at me oddly but said he was going home for Christmas. I then told him to change his flight if it ended in the number three. He looked at me oddly and asked why. I couldn't tell him why, I would have sworn I had just read it in his newspaper but knew that wasn't true. It seemed as mad to me as to him.

I put it to the back of my mind then a week or so later Lockerbie plane crash happened, flight 103. 

I often wonder to this day if he changed his flight.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I am absolutely a believer of both ghosts and demons. I also believe that my house is haunted. My best friend and I affectionately call him "Cookie". 

Honestly, I don't know how or why the house is haunted (err... at least /I/ believe it is xD). It is a new home, it was built in the early 2000s as part of a large subdivision. It's got three stories: an upper floor with three bedrooms and two bathrooms, the main floor with the dining room, living room, kitchen, and family room, and the basement with a crawl space. My parents gave me the house when they moved away to Texas.

It's just... strange things happen. The house makes strange noises, like people walking. For example, the fourth stair (the one you learn to avoid when coming home late  ) creaks... but only at a certain weight. It takes about 20 lbs to trigger it (I know this because one cat makes it creak, and the other doesn't x). Sometimes it will make noise in the middle of the night.
Things will go missing. Stupid things like a contact lens case or a brush, then will show up a coupe days later in an obvious place, like on the night stand or on the counter in the bathroom. 
Lights will flicker. Doors will open on their own. Sometimes when everyone is asleep, you can hear whimpering sounds from near the sleeping people's bedrooms (Never experienced this myself...)

One of the strange things that happened to me was a door flipping itself. Like... I don't know how to explain it, but that little piece that causes the door to latch was flipped upside down. On a normal door it allows a door to be pushed closed, but not pushed open--which is how my bedroom door always was. xD But one day I noticed that my door kept blowing open, and I was no longer able to push it closed. There is no explanation for that, as it's something that requires tools to do... 

I probably sound crazy now xD

I also have friends who have a tv show (I believe it's called "Haunted Dimensions"). They try to focus on finding factual evidence to back up hauntings. Anyway, I sometimes make little appearances for comic relief. I've seen things that definitely made me believe.


EDIT--I forgot to mention... HOSPITALS. Good lord. 
With my accident, I stayed in a hospital for two weeks. I used to wake up in the middle of the night, terrified about "people standing over me". It would be so realistic that I would sometimes call a nurse. I dunno...


----------



## Paradise (Jun 28, 2012)

Loving this thread!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oobiedoo (Apr 28, 2012)

Don't know if it was related or not but about mid December my 5 yr old grandaughter told me she dreamed she was riding Cannoli, her riding instructor's big leopard appy gelding, and that Cannoli died and went to heaven. We were meeting Amy and her husband at a Christmas rodeo later that evening and I said " for Gods sake don't tell Ms. Amy that" and promptly forgot it. The morning after Christmas Cannoli unexpectedly died. I couldn't believe it when Amy texted me that he died, he was a big healthy horse. Chloe had never ridden Cannoli, she's just learning to independently control her pony. I did tell Amy then about her dream. She says well we don't know it may be possible Cannoli visited her in her dream. I guess she did get her ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LadyDreamer (Jan 25, 2008)

I have had a few experiences. A lot of which involve horses. 

When my Danny died, it was very fast. There was no struggle. He was just dead. The 10 other horses in the field did not even know until they heard my screams and saw my family running out to the field and ran to see what all fuss was about. 

A few days after his death, I was driving to work and I got this overwhelming sense of panic. Not like I was panicking, but you know that intense feeling you get when you are watching a horse in full blown panic running, about to go through the fence or severely hurt himself and there isn't anything you can really do? When a horse gets loose at a show and is running full out towards the busy road? It is an intense apprehension and fear over this disaster unfolding that you know you can't stop but you are strongly compelled to try. 

I was compelled to start talking like I would in that situation. "Whoa buddy! Calm down! Easy! It's alright! Whoa! Come here!" Slowly, the panic I was feeling ebbed and was replaced with the energy of confusion and questions. I have never experienced such out if the blue intensity of emotion and energy. It could have just been my grief stricken mind, but I know what I want to believe. 

.

Another was the afternoon after a foal had died of botulism. His dam was still down in the barn away from the other mares. I walked out in the field to just be with the others. It was a beautiful sunny day. Not a cloud in the sky. When I got to the corner where they were I just visited. At one point they stood in a ring around me as I was petting them. Mare, baby, mare, baby. They just stood there. At this point, when I looked into the cloudless sky, a brilliant rainbow was present above the farm. We stood like that until the rainbow faded, and then the mares went back to grazing. 

I have had plenty of other paranormal-esqe experiences, but those two stay with me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GlassPlatypus (May 25, 2012)

Well, I'm a Christian, but rather than telling you what I believe, I'll simply tell you what I've personally experienced and you can draw your own conclusions about it.

More than a decade ago, my mom and I were living in a Victorian-era fourplex apartment building. We lived in one of the upstairs apartments, and ours and the one opposite ours each had a private stairway to get to them.

Well, the very first few days after moving in, something odd kept happening: at night just before going to bed, my mother would turn off the ringer on the phone (so it wouldn't wake her) but left the answering machine on. You can probably guess what happened. The ringer kept being switched back on by morning.

At first we both figured that maybe she just forgot, so she had me watch and verify that she had, in fact, turned it off. By morning, it would be back on. Every time.

Eventually this stopped happening, but then something else would occasionally happen. On our stairway/hall outside the front door (there was a door at the top of the stairs- our front door- the indoor hallway with stairs leading to our front door, and a door at the bottom of the stairs that led outside. Our top front door was almost always closed.), every once in a while, we would be startled by a very loud noise- like a stack of boxes filled with books had fallen over and tumbled down the stairs. This happened many times. Each time, the sound was right outside our door, so there was no way it was from the other apartments, and each time we would fling the door open to see what had fallen, and nothing would be amiss. 

We did have some furniture and other stuff out there, but nothing ever fell over. There was no logical explanation for the noise.

Then, after a few years of that, something new and very similar to the phone thing began. Whatever "it" was, "it" took a fancy to my alarm clock. I had a wind-up analog alarm clock, the kind you have to pull out the stem to set the alarm. I had to get up by five AM to go to work, so I'd set the alarm to go off at five, and don't remember having a problem with that, thankfully. In the morning, whether the alarm woke me or not, I pushed in the stem and got up.

Well, one evening at...five PM, my alarm clock went off. Puzzled, I went in and looked at it. The stem was out. This happened several times also, although not every day. Each time, I was absolutely positive that I'd pushed the stem in the morning before, and there was no way it could be just half way in or out. I tested that, and...there was just no way. Not only that, but had the stem been left out, the alarm would have gone off at five AM until the clock ran down, and that was never the case. Something had pulled out the stem sometime after I had pushed it in. 

OK, on to more recently. Mom passed away a few years ago (I was her caregiver for several years) and I'm currently living in a house where I rent a room. Several times after I'm in bed and the covers are up over me, I *thought* I felt something similar to a cat walking over me. But not heavy enough to be a real cat. It was always very light, and always just maybe two or three "steps" on top of me, and then it would be gone. It was so slight that I'd wondered if I'd just imagined it...until a couple of months ago when I felt it again. This time, there was no doubt that I wasn't imagining it! It was much heavier, and more pronounced. It startled me to the point that I just froze in bed for a few minutes. Nothing more happened after that, and I haven't felt it again since (so far).

There are pets in the household: my landlady has two large dogs and four cats, but at bedtime I keep my door closed and make sure there are no animals in my room, as I wouldn't be able to sleep. So it's not one of the "real" cats. And like I said, even though the last time it was heavier than before, it still wasn't as heavy as a real cat would be. But the length of the "steps" I felt rule out other small animals like a rat or mouse too- plus I've had those as pets in the past so know what they feel like walking across me. And I've never felt any vibration from something walking on my bed, only right on top of me. *Shiver!*

There was a cat here that had to be put down shortly after I moved in, but I'm not saying that that's what it is, or not. 

It just is what it is, I guess. But those are my stories.


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

*scuttles in with an armload of s'mores supplies*

I am definitely a believer in the paranormal too. I have been ever since I was about 7 years old and had a sleep over at my best friend's house. My best friend at the time lived in an old farmhouse that was mostly original construction. It was a beautiful house, and had a lot of character. It had secret compartments in the walls and old iron latches instead of door knobs. Some of the windows were still the single pane wavy glass. Her parents told a lot of stories. Most of the stories were about a little girl that was always looking for a friend. They didn't know her name but her apparition was seen on multiple occasions and she would say "hello" to the family and address them by name. There was another "spirit" of sorts that would hang out in the kitchen and make everyone feel uncomfortable. They would sometimes return home after a day out or come downstairs in the morning to find all the cabinets and drawers in the kitchen open and sometimes things would be broken or moved. And often times at night the family could hear foot steps, male voices, and a baby crying in the attic at night. The one night I slept over with my friend I woke up in the night and had to go to the bathroom. On my way back from the bathroom I saw the hazy translucent image of a little girl in a plain dress and buckle shoes standing in the hallway outside the bathroom. I was so startled I ran as fast as I could back to my friend's room and jumped back into bed. Because I was startled, I had trouble falling back to sleep. As I lay there I could hear people walking across the attic floor and hear two men having a hushed but heated conversation. There was no one in the attic. My friend's step-dad was the only man in the house and he was asleep in the next room.

The next experience I had was in college. I lived in the oldest dorm building on campus and it was rumored that a student had committed suicide in the room I lived in. I felt like I was being watched a lot, and sometimes when my room mate and I would come back from class, our TV would be on. One day our RA received complaints from our neighbors that our TV was on too loud. She let herself into our room to find our TV on at the highest volume but we were not there. She told us all about it later. One night I was by myself because my room mate had gone home for the weekend. I was watching TV, and laying on the top bunk of our bunk beds. I decided I had to go to the bathroom. My room mate had left an empty water bottle on the floor, right where I normally jump down to get out of bed. I tried not to land on it, but inevitably, I did. I knocked it over and it rolled under the bed. I came back from the bathroom to find the empty water bottle standing upright in the middle of the room.

Another experience I had was after I had moved out on my own. I lived by myself in a one bedroom apartment in a complex that was built in the early 70's. I frequently had feelings of being watched while I was in the kitchen or living room at night, but I attributed it to my wild imagination and the fact that I was living alone for the first time. One night I was in the living room on the computer when I heard a crash in the kitchen. My first reaction was to be irritated. I thought the cat had knocked the dishes in the sink. I then realized my cat was on the couch next to me. I got up anyways to investigate. When I got up my cat jumped up and ran ahead. (He's always starving and thought I was going to feed him!) But as soon as he got to the doorway to the kitchen, he stopped, poofed up and started growling into the empty kitchen. I stepped around him into the kitchen and the hair on my arms stood up. Nothing was out of place. I just felt very uneasy. My cat refused to come into the kitchen with me. I quickly left, scooped up the cat and ran into the bedroom. All feeling of unease were gone as soon as we entered the bedroom. I never felt like I was being watched in there. It was all very strange!

Now I rent the second floor of a 114 year old farm house. It was renovated in '72 and turned into two units. The bedrooms at the front of the house are original to the house but the living room and kitchen are an addition. The old stairwell was given a floor and turned into a bathroom. I've never had any paranormal experiences in here but I do feel watched while in the bathroom, and my cats will sometimes freak out in the bathroom. I have caught Salem (the same cat that growled at the kitchen in my first apartment) growling at the shower in this house. Sometimes I feel inexplicably happy when I go into the guest bedroom. My husband says he experiences the same inexplicable joy when he walks into the guest bedroom, and both of my cats love to hang out in that room. I just feel like that room is full of love, new life, or new possibilities. I just feel like something I've been wishing for has finally come true and the future is suddenly looking bright... and I have no idea why.


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

I just thought of two other interesting occurrences...

A dog that I had when I still lived with my parents passed away a few years ago. We adopted Hanna, and her litter mate, Zoey, at the same time. My mom and I would take these border collies to obedience and fly ball. They were great family dogs and we were all very close but Hanna died suddenly at age 7. She had a tumor and aspirated during surgery to remove the tumor. Complications from her aspiration pneumonia and Lyme disease killed her while she was still in the veterinarian's care. My mom, Zoey and I were all very sad about her passing. Zoey gained a lot of weight and laid around the house. My mom and I cried every time we thought of Hanna, and how we weren't ready to see her go. A few months after she died, my mom and I had the same dream on the same night. We both dreamed that Hanna came to us to say goodbye. The dreams were so vivid we could feel her fur and her warm breath on our faces. After that it felt like a weight had been lifted and we had finally said our good byes. After that Zoey seemed to go back to her old self as well. She started to play ball again and lose some weight. I'm not sure if that was paranormal or not but the experience was certainly strange and it's an odd coincidence that my mom and I had the same dream on the same night.

I currently have a fairly morbid profession. I work in a veterinary laboratory and assist in the necropsy of deceased animals. I also test the brain tissue of dead animals for the rabies virus. There are a lot of dead animals coming through our doors and many of them did not die peacefully. Me and my coworkers have heard strange noises when we're in the necropsy room or rabies laboratory alone. I believe animals have spirits too and wonder if some of the energies from these dead and dying animals is left in the places where their bodies went shortly after their death.


----------



## GlassPlatypus (May 25, 2012)

These last two posts reminded me of a couple others too that I had forgotten about. These all happened before we lived in the Victorian apartment building.

When I was about 15, my family and I lived in a single wide trailer in a mobile home park. My parents had always had cats before we moved there, but the owners of the park didn't allow dogs or cats, so sadly we were forced to give them up. That's how we got into pet rats, because fish or small caged pets were all that was permitted.

At that time we had three rats. Since they were brought home at different times, and were not raised together (and the fact that one was female and the other two male) we kept them in separate cages.

I had two cages in my room, and one of the cages (don't remember why now) was in the living room/dining room area. On several occasions, especially late at night after I'd gone to bed but Mom was still up, she would notice the little rat in that cage would be frozen, staring at *nothing*. He'd be like that for a few minutes, and then he'd suddenly dart into his box (a plastic tissue box he slept in) and hide. I witnessed him do it too from time to time. Later, the cage and rat were moved into my room with the others. Everything seemed normal for a while.

But then one night something even more creepy happened. Mom (she loved rats too) and I would take each of the rats out, one at a time, into the bathroom and close the door and let them have supervised play in there. It was the only place where they could get some "out time" and play without getting into trouble.

One of the male rats, an albino named Jamie, was the biggest and friendliest guy we'd ever had thus far. He would get all excited when he'd be in the bathroom, bounding around like a puppy and licking our faces (yes, really!) and pulling the toilet paper into the small linen closet in there. 

One time when we were both in there with Jamie, I was on the floor, the closet door was open, and Jamie was being his normal, happy self bopping around and acting all playful. He went behind me and then started to walk toward the closet...and then stopped abruptly. He seemed to be looking right at something that scared him terribly. His fur stood up, he hunched his back, and his whiskers branched. He then RACED back behind me and cowered. I had to pick him up and put him back into his cage. Jamie was still frightened, and now he was again staring at something in the middle of the room. We looked at the other two rats, and THEY WERE DOING THE SAME THING! All three were staring, scared, at the same place in the room! We of course saw nothing.

Then a few years later we lived in another older apartment house. By now my dad had passed away, and it was just me and Mom. Nothing strange ever happened there except once, and I still can't explain it:

I was getting ready to leave, probably to go to work. Mom was a late sleeper, so she was still in bed in her own room. I was standing at the kitchen sink, running water, fixing something to eat, when I heard a LOUD noise right behind me. The best way to describe it was, you know that crinkly, noisy plastic that some cookies are packaged in? It sounded like a small animal took a couple of steps onto that stuff and then stopped. It startled me. I looked and didn't see anything, so went back to getting ready to leave. Five minutes later, this time I was just outside the kitchen, I heard the same sound again- only this time it was coming from the area that the wastebasket was. Again I looked and saw nothing that could explain it.

For the next hour, I heard that sound, every five minutes, and each time it would be coming from a different part of the kitchen! One time it sounded like it was near the back door. Each time it would only last a couple of seconds too.

We didn't have any of that kind of plastic around, nor anything else that would make a noise like that. We still had pet rats, but they were in their cages (I had checked) and were asleep. It wasn't them.

By now I was very uneasy, so I got on my mother's recliner chair which was just outside the kitchen, got on my knees, turned around and faced the kitchen, and waited. Again, as before, five minutes went by and I heard it again, and again from a new spot in the kitchen. I looked exactly where it seemed to come from, but saw nothing. No movement, nothing to suggest anything at all.

I didn't want to leave, but had to. I wanted to get to the bottom of what it was! I left a note for Mom, telling her about it and asking that she listen for the noises. When I got home later and asked, she said that she hadn't heard any. That evening, convinced that there must be a wild critter in the house, I left small bits of food around the kitchen and pantry. They weren't traps, but if any of the food was taken I'd know it was an animal.

Next morning I checked, and none of the food had been disturbed. And even though we lived there for a few more years, I never heard that sound again after that day.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I have seen many "light orbs" where I currently live. The first time I saw one I studied it (as in saw it dart around, and directly tried to figure out what it was). Although it would have been a real "stretch" - I decided it had to have been a reflection off of a car door or something. I say a "real stretch" b/c I live on the side of a very large mountain with a clear 360 view, and after studying w/binoculars the only possible "area" it could have been reflected from, I saw no vehicle of any kind for a loooong ways. 
By the third or forth time I (and usually the whole family) saw one, I knew it was not a reflection because of structures (walls, roofs) and its movement. Light simply can't "reflect" through walls and these have a different "look" than a reflection from a car door mirror or metallic surface. They are not large, smaller than a basket ball, and appear to move with intent, often staying in once spot for a second, and then moving along - not super fast, about the speed of a house cat running.

I finally looked it up - and there was a large amount of info on them. It appears light orbs are frequently seen and there is a whole slew of theories as to what they are. I like my own theory - that they are energy life forms that live off of solar energy. Why not? 

Either way, they are very odd, and if only a few people ever reported seeing them, they would be considered part of the "paranormal" world. But, since they are "frequently" seen, their existence is accepted as just one of those unexplainable things. Interestingly, many people report seeing ghosts, yet their existence is not as accepted. Just saying.

I try not to believe in "ghosts", I see no reason to increase the "spook factor" when outside at night.


----------



## TinyTurtles (Jan 13, 2014)

Wow! Didn't know people would be so interested!!


----------



## NeryLibra (Oct 9, 2013)

I absolutely believe in ghosts and have had made plenty of "friends" on the "other side." Our family used to own two hotels (in my life time, plenty more before I existed.) both of which we are fairly certain are haunted. 

There was the *Priest*, at the lodge. A woman and her grandson had checked into rooms 105 and 205. They were scheduled to arrive one day before the boy's parents, who had work to attend to and had agreed to allow the boy's grandmother to go on ahead with the vacation plans so that the boy would get to enjoy his entire week-long spring break. Room 105 was a pretty basic room for our hotel, a rectangle split into two with a wall down what would have been the middle of the room. A Queen sized bed was in the front entrance way of the suite, separated by a wall. A doorway lead into the back room, which could be closed off by a door in the kitchenette area, a murphy bed had been built into the separation wall, and could be unfolded into the kitchenette area for families of three or four. It was about 9pm when the woman had finished tucking her grandson into the queen-size and turning out the lights ten minutes prior when she heard the boy talking openly. Opening the kitchenette door to shush him, she was met with a tall man dressed in black, leaning over her grandson and stroking his hair. At first she thought that her son and his wife had shown up early, so she warmly asked him when they arrived (and why they arrived so early,) and where his wife was. Startled, the tall man rose from the child and turned toward the woman. When the man saw her, he turned away from her and walked toward the stairs that connect the first floor to the second floor of the building, also built into each of the master suites for larger parties. She followed the man up the stairs to 205, and, when she couldn't find any sign of him, she called our front desk. At first she asked us if we had given the keys to 205 to anyone, but then she realized that the door to the connecting stairs locked from the inside of each individual suite. No one had been able to unlock, enter and relock the doors from each side in the amount of time that it had taken her to climb the stairs.

Downstairs, after she hung up the phone, she claimed to find the bible that we provided for our guests sitting on the side of the bed that her grandson didn't occupy. She also claims that she has a vague recollection of the man over her grandson wearing the same kind of suit that priests(or fathers.. I don't do much religion) do. All black with the white collar.

Then there was the *Swimmer *or *Pool Man,* also at the lodge. This was a figure that we believed to haunt our swimming pool. More than once guests would come to us to complain about a dark shadow in the deep end of the pool. When we went with them to see what they were talking about, the pool was as clean as it should have been. Pool Man is a spirit I myself encountered. He's a spooky guy, because he's always on the opposite side of the pool, swimming toward you. It truly does look like a black cloud of dust or something lingering in the opposite end of the pool that vanishes when you leave the area for a moment or two. 

The *Boy at the Well* haunted an old well at our cottage resort, which was located on seven acres of land. There were two cases of children remarking to their parents that the "boy in overalls" was their new best friend, and the boy was lovingly dubbed Willy by one of the little girls who was happy to tell her story to us. She had been out exploring our river trail when she caught a glimpse at the boy with funny hair and those "pull over" pants. She said he had a stick with string tied to it, and a hook on the string. He had called himself Willy and invited the girl to join him in fishing down by the well. She had agreed to go fishing, but only if they could catch one of the pretty rainbow fish. (Rainbow trout.) He said they'd try. About two hours later, the girl returned to her parents with the fish in-hand, beaming. When they asked first, what she doing with a fish, second, what she was doing so close to the river, and third, why she had ignored their calling, the girl simply apologized to her parents and told them that "me and Willy were having so much fun! And when he caught me this fish he told me he thought he heard someone calling my name!" The parents brought my grandmother the fish and told her this story. My grandmother prepared and cooked the fish for them. 

There's a ghost we called *Mischief.* Mostly because as we were cleaning our cottages, we had a system. We'd start making the beds starting at the furthest room back and working our way forward. There were many, many times we'd make a bed in the furthest back room, leave it untouched while we went about the rest of our business, and when we'd re-enter the room, the comforter on the bed would be wrinkled right in the middle, as though someone had sat on the bed. (A HUGE no-no, you don't do that as a maid. x.x) Mischief would go into any of the rooms and do this, they also unfolded our towels. I was quite fond of them though, because they always did for me what I wasn't allowed to. 

There was a *Cowboy* ghost that used to walk around our hotel lobby, whistling a jaunty tune. Even though the floor was carpeted, it sounded like the man was walking on hardwood as his heels and spurs made noise. 

There was also *Leroy*, our dearly beloved Cocker Spaniel. He was around for thirteen years as the hotel-lobby dog. He enthralled lots of guests and he was the first dog I truly loved. After his liver failed him and cancer had his owners put him down, you could still hear him dropping his tennis balls on the kitchen floor for a few months after his passing. 

There's more entities from our hotels as well, plenty that I'm forgetting. But I do wholeheartedly believe they're around.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh my gosh, these stories are spooky!!

Most people who believe in ghosts will tell you that ouija boards are a big, giant no. You shouldn't use them, as you can invite bad spirits into this world, and into your life. I've always respected that... well, until Halloween. (haha, that sounds so cheesy)

So, as a typical 21 year old girl, I spent the vast majority of October partying and drinking. Boyfriend was dressed as the Joker, my best friend was dressed as Poison Ivy, and I dressed as Harley Quinn. Now, boyfriend lives over an hour away, and Halloween was on a Thursday last year. Both of us had things to do on Friday, so we just agreed to see each other over the weekend. With nothing else to do, best friend and I thought it would be fun to purchase a Ouija board from the nearest toy store and give it a go.

There is a place in Denver called "Cheesman Park". It is a large, well groomed park with running trails, and is surrounded by some of the most prestigious and expensive homes in Denver. But it used to be a cemetery. When it was repurposed as a park, city officials claimed to have excavated and moved all bodies. This happened around the turn of the century. But people continue to find bodies still buried in Cheesman--mostly through city projects.

So we decided to hit up Cheesman with a mutual male friend of ours (mostly for protection). We tried a few places around the park, and a few things happened, but nothing to call home about.

There is a big... thing toward one end of the park. Sometimes concerts and stuff are held there. I believe it's called the Pavilion. It is a big, Greek looking structure. It's completely open, has marble floors, and is supported by large pillars. It stays lit all night, and is surrounded by small gardens.
We went to one side of it, the side that was shrouded in darkness--caused merely by the shadow of the building--sat down on the concrete, and started to play. In order to prevent any "cheating", two of us had on our hands on the board at a time, and we would switch off.

We said hello, and immediately the pointer went to hello. We asked what it's name was, and there was no reply. After about a minute of the thing not moving, we asked if it had a name... it said no. Suddenly, the nearest street light (which was easily fifty yards away) blipped out. We asked if it had caused that, and the pointer went to yes. We asked if it was human, it said no. We asked if it was good, and it said no.
Needless to say, we freaked out, hurriedly said goodbye (again, the pointer went to "no") and ran the hell out of there. It was very scary.

We tried a couple more places, but were really freaked out and eventually decided to just go home. In order to leave the park from where our car was located, we had to drive under the streetlight that went out, and from there you could see the little garden we were sitting in.
Now, I don't know how much I believe this part of it (because I didn't see it), but the boy who was in our group claims that, as we drove by, he looked over to the garden and saw something standing there, watching us leave. He said it looked like an emaciated horse--a horse that was basically just a skeleton with skin pulled over it's bones.
Creepy, right? o.o


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

I believe in god. I believe in evil. But I do not believe in Demons. I don't believe in possession or any of that. I do believe in Ghosts. In our old house, I had so many experiences happen there. 

I like watching a show called Paranormal Witness, I don't believe most of it;. But it really does make you think.


----------



## thetempest89 (Aug 18, 2013)

Zexious said:


> I am absolutely a believer of both ghosts and demons. I also believe that my house is haunted. My best friend and I affectionately call him "Cookie".
> 
> Honestly, I don't know how or why the house is haunted (err... at least /I/ believe it is xD). It is a new home, it was built in the early 2000s as part of a large subdivision. It's got three stories: an upper floor with three bedrooms and two bathrooms, the main floor with the dining room, living room, kitchen, and family room, and the basement with a crawl space. My parents gave me the house when they moved away to Texas.
> 
> ...


I think that the energy from before can stay, so even if it's a new house the energy can stay on the land. 

My mom works in a hospital. The place is really old. And one of the floors is known for it's "hauntedness" my mom and I both believe in ghosts. But we don't believe the hype of stories, I guess you can say skeptics. But my mom has seen people when nobody should be on the floor. My moms other routine, at night time, she's locked in her on floor. She's had doors closed, scared her because like I said she's locked in on that floor and nobody else is their.

My moms co worker, she and him were good friends. He had a massive heart attack and died. Ever since then, the elevator is always already for her when she's going for a break and the floor she needs is already pressed. Some days the activity is just to much and freaks her out. I believe it's been over a year now that since Ray died. And the elevator is still waiting for her, the area that she grabs it from is empty too. So it's not someone else. 

When I was young, maybe 12? I bought this child angel figurine, and a beautiful picture frame. I was going to send it to my auntie and my grandad in Nova Scotia. Well he died. I went to my dads house, the figurine and picture frame were suppose to be on my dresser. The picture frame was still their but the Angel had moved about 15 feet to beside my bed.

When I was even younger at my old house, I use to hear old time music at night time. Every single night. I had my name called right out loud, I went into the living room and asked if anyone had called me. Nobody had.

I have curly hair, can't do much with it. I had my friend french braid it for me. When I was at home, was in my bed laying on my stomach. I felt the braid being pulled upwards. 

That house use to drive me insane. For some reason my moms bedroom scared me. Even when we moved I was 14 it still scared me. I liked the door of that room closed. I would be home alone and I would hear my mom calling me or talking. It drove me crazy, I would go outside and look. Even though I knew she was out with her bf. It was a single level house so no other noise contamination. 

Our cat, Sugar. He was a very smart thing, didn't get distracted by shiny things. But he would stare up into the ceiling sometimes for a couple of minutes. No reflections or anything movie.

One time my friend and I made our own Ouija board. We played it. His name was bart, I would NOT of believed any of it except we asked to prove itself that it was real. It stopped responding. So we went into the living room where my dad was, we started watching tv. My cat Snuggles was laying on my dads lap. All of sudden she flips out, she jumps off my dads lap hissing and meowing, her tail was bushed her hackles and hair were all up. She'd never done anything like that before or ever again.


----------

